# The Consensus Tigurinus



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2008)

Fascinating Read



> The Consensus Tigurinus
> -- John Calvin (1549) translated by Henry Beveridge
> 
> Mutual Consent in Regard to the Sacraments Between the Ministers of the Church of Zurich and John Calvin, Minister of the Church of Geneva. Now published by those who framed it. MDLIV
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2008)

That is an important document and there is a new translation due out next month in a book which also includes a translation of Calvin's _Consensus Genevenis_:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reformed-confessions-16th-17th-centuries-english-translation-30681/

See also this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/calvins-works-10680/


----------

